# What was this mornings coffee kick for you !?!?



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all...

Just for laughs thread..........









What did you first make this morning - machine, drink, bean/ground coffee an all ;-)

Mine: Gaggia Classic - Latte - Illy Espresso ground coffee, medium roast (I have no grinder yet to grind my own beans..)









Bri...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've had 2 today...

1: At home - Ripe Coffee (NZ) - flat white

2: Look Mum No Hands - Square Mile - flat white

About to make another (and the last of the beans) Ripe Coffee flat white


----------



## photojonny (Jun 9, 2013)

Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Rocky, Pact Coffee - Zamorana, Double Espresso. Yum.

And right now: Mrs Atha's (Leeds), Workshop Coffee, Piccolo.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

2 Americano's for breakfast , Gaggia Classic , Organic Sumatra


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

5x espresso so far, Rave Brazilian. Probably end up doubling that before the day is out trying to sort out distribution on grinder.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rave Peru in flat white. Was after a work-out so earned it.....though messed up the milk when trying to multi-task with the brew at same time.

Will be having another late afternoon, hopefully will do a better job with the milk.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Three cappas so far, 2 x Italian Job and just opened a Rave Monsooned Malabar


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Gagga Classic-Latte with a shot of hazelnut-Carlucioss ground coffee, still waiting for my Rave beans to arrive =D


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Green tea when I got up then long black Yirgacheffe at Callums


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Flat white, Pumphrey's Ipanema Gourmet Pulped Natural


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

2 x long black - Java Jampit (home roasted) - Duetto.... Probably need another now after reading this thread.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

HasBean 'Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Natural' double espresso on the Londinium I first thing this morning. Lots of chocolate.

Then a bit later some Butterworth's 'Peru Tunki' in the chemex. Not blown away by this but it's OK, chocolate orangey.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

MrShades said:


> 2 x long black - Java Jampit (home roasted) - Duetto.... Probably need another now after reading this thread.


Needed another - and decided on straight double espresso. It poured and looked so good I was planning to take a photo of it, just to add to this - but succumbed to temptation and drank it beforehand:

View attachment 5003


Sorry... ;-)


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

Gaggia - Rave Yirgacheffe flat white with breakfast at 8

Rave Fudge flat white at 2 when I was flagging (couldn't sleep last night so got up at 1am)

Think I might need another before too long


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fazenda Cachoiera in a V60. First time I've used this in a V60 - chocolate and toffee and clean mouth feel. My method needs a bit of tweeking as it was a tad over-extracted.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Fazenda Cachoiera in a V60. First time I've used this in a V60 - chocolate and toffee and clean mouth feel. My method needs a bit of tweeking as it was a tad over-extracted.


I was pleasantly surprised when I tried this in the chemex. I thought it wouldn't work. As you say lots of chocolate and a clean mouthfeel. There was something slightly off though, not sure exactly what. I didn't play too much with it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

HasBean Xmas Espresso in the Aeropress as a 'plunger assisted pourover', lightly tamped bed - Disaster! Overshot the water, plunged a little longer ...but should have gone a little longer yet, sweet & juicy, hint of cocoa, still very tasty. Totally fallen in love with the Aeropress for single cup brewing.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Just back home.....long day !!

Gaggia Classic - Double shot Cappuccino - Illy Espresso ground coffee, medium roast


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, that cup has really thick walls and looks really shallow. Where did you get it?



MrShades said:


> Needed another - and decided on straight double espresso. It poured and looked so good I was planning to take a photo of it, just to add to this - but succumbed to temptation and drank it beforehand:
> 
> View attachment 5003
> 
> ...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

El Salvador finca argentina los mangos in a chemex. I've just subscribed to 3fe for the year so looking forward to what else they have to offer.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Wow, that cup has really thick walls and looks really shallow. Where did you get it?


Looks like these maybe? http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/6-izzo-espresso-cups-and-saucers.html


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Aeropress inverted - Itallian Job beans from Rave.

Using aeropress whilst I renovate my espresso machine... I miss it. Hoping it will be working again my tomorrow night.

Then a mid morning flat-white from a costa in town as we had to wait 10 mins before picking something up. Tasted more like a latte though - could've done with a few oz less milk.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes indeed it is Jeebsy - Izzo espresso cups from BB... They're great!


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Raves Gisuma Red Bourbon.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

My first true crema using my non-pressurised baskets ! yey..... haha

Gaggia Classic - Double espresso - (Sorry....it's still not my own ground coffee!) Illy Espresso Ground Med. Roast


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

tictok said:


> Aeropress inverted - Itallian Job beans from Rave.


Same here :-D


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

2x finca el chollo from extract this morning. Begrudgingly stirring the grinds in the basket which helped extraction.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not had any yet . grrrrrrr. after the gym will get the flat whites on the go


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Lemsip, multiple times today.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Getting down to the last of the Robert's Burundi Murama ground with the RR55 shots and milk on the Sage DB, enjoyed this bean immensely but looking forward to this months DSOL beans when this is all used up.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

G' morning !

Gaggia Classic - Single shot Cappuccino for a nice gentle wake-up - Illy Espresso ground medium roast


----------

